# Riding MTB in DF - Montar en bicicleta en DF



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, my bike has just arrived, thus I can get back in the saddle!

Can anyone point me in the direction of good MTBing in and around Mexico DF
Local riding clubs?
Good MTB shops for spares?

Thanks/gracias in advance


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Three places are the most popular in Mexico City; Desierto de los Leones on the west (on the way out to Toluca), Ajusco on the south (@ 11.5 km of Picacho-Ajusco road), and Chiluca up north.

As for shops, it all depends what are you looking for and where are you located.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your response, I am located in the south of the city.

I now the Merida bike shop on Altavista and Techno bikes on Revolution.Higher end MTB parts I guess.

Does DF have any MTB riding clubs?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Try X-Sur, they ride every sunday in the City surroundings. Great folks, your gonna have fun. Mountain Bike XSur


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Levi_501 said:


> Hi, my bike has just arrived, thus I can get back in the saddle!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of good MTBing in and around Mexico DF
> Local riding clubs?
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Levi_501,

Well, I don´t live in Mexico City, I live in Puebla a beautiful city 120 km east of DF I would say pretty close, whenever you want to come here just send a pm , email or a call and we will gladly invite you to a good ride.

Around the city and within the state we have all kinds of environment for mountain biking as mountains, volcanoes, deserts, cloud forests, places with high humidity and rain as you understand , places dry and hot, can climb to the cold in the Popocatepetl , Malinche and Pico de Orizaba , fortunately for mountain biking we have almost everything .

We also have very good mtb shops.

Best Regards.
the last biker


----------

